# Where are you guys getting 9mm



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Where is the best place to find 9mm cheap...in bulk?

Local or online?

What is a good price for 1000 rounds of....say......PMC 9mm


----------



## SenorJefe (Oct 17, 2008)

best retail I've found is from Wal-mart $19.95 for 100 rds. WWB 9mm

My local range sells the same box though for about 15 bucks.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I know this won't help most of you, but I've still been able to find S&B brass-cased 9mm for $190 per 1,000 at the Washington Arms Collectors shows in Monroe and Puyallup, Washington (sales tax included).


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Usually Wal-Mart for target shooting, did buy some at Dick's awhie back when it was on sale for 500 rounds for $79.

"Industrial stuff" such as HST or Cor-Bon, I shop around.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ditto on walmart for practice and target range ammo
i save the speer 124g HP for self defense


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Walmart. I prefer Blazer Brass, WWB and UMC in that order.

-Jeff-


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Try This http://billstclair.com/ammo.html

Walmart here has $33/100 winchester 165 FMJ target rds


----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

Another vote for Wallyworld!


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

anybody have any experience with georgia arms? i been thinking about getting 100rds of 10mm from them to try out and if it's pretty good ammo probably get the 1000rds of 9mm for $200.

http://georgia-arms.com/9mmluger-2.aspx


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I, too, go to Walmart. I normally get the WWB 100 round boxes, but recently found the Blazer Brass stuff, which actually costs less.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I really like Georgia Arms.
I buy their "canned heat" cans.

It's clean. reliable and accurate.
Yes it'f for the range.
For carry I use Gold Dots.

AFS


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

AirForceShooter said:


> I really like Georgia Arms.
> I buy their "canned heat" cans.
> 
> It's clean. reliable and accurate.
> ...


good to know, hopefully i'll have that under the tree christmas morning...i need the 1000rds to make up for the lack of getting to the range lately.


----------

